# Earliest Subscriber to DirecTV?



## lorick (Nov 16, 2005)

Who has been with DirecTV the longest? My subscription began on 09/09/1994. Can anyone here beat this?


----------



## FeelForce1 (Jul 19, 2005)

lorick said:


> Who has been with DirecTV the longest? My subscription began on 09/09/1994. Can anyone here beat this?


:lol: :lol: :lol: I can see the yard sticks coming out.


----------



## garydean (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure how long I've been with them, 14 years maybe? I have a 6 digit account number that starts with 11.


----------



## lorick (Nov 16, 2005)

garydean said:


> Not sure how long I've been with them, 14 years maybe? I have a 6 digit account number that starts with 11.


5 digit account number here beginning with 61. At that time Minneapolis was one of the "beta" cities. The real kicker was at that time a single LNB dish and a receiver was about $750. And people bi$%^ about the price of the equipment now!!!


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I grew up in Mississippi, where D* was launched in 1994. I actually met the VERY FIRST subscriber, ever! 

He got in line at 4AM, and by the time the store opened, he had 400-500 people behind him.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Can't beat you but 03/1995 for me. It's been a bumpy ride. Lots of ups and downs. But hoping for the biggest high right now!


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

You have me beat. August of 1996 was when I paid my first bill.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Speaking of which, can anyone remember how much it cost to get Directv? A friend of mine paid $900ish just to get dish and receiver (Directv of course).


----------



## mica (Jul 18, 2006)

November 1994 here - first signed up in Baltimore, MD


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ha .. I'm in one of the J months of 1996 but can't remember if it's January, June or July. I think it was January because I always want to say I got it in 1995 when I didn't really.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Any way to figure this out on the D* web-site?

Thinking only other way is old checkbook statements.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't know start date (thought it was 10/04) but I know I got 2 of the first 2000 units shipped to Sears. Paperwork showed a receiver only option - but it was months before it would be available. So I got 2 sets (with the $99 install kit) and still have the original spare dish in my garage. 

It's for sale if anyone's interested.


----------



## FeelForce1 (Jul 19, 2005)

I was drooling at the thought of getting D* during the eight years I was stationed in Japan. I had never been able to see SCIFI. Getting D* was I think the third thing I did when getting back to the states. I think I paid about $500 through Blockbuster. That was in 2000.


----------



## Woody54 (Jul 8, 2007)

lorick said:


> Who has been with DirecTV the longest? My subscription began on 09/09/1994. Can anyone here beat this?


I can't, you have me beat by a full year but been waitin' awhile for a reason to make my first post... reckon this is as good as any... 

Oct. 95 - had my just-built new house pre-wired with it - and it's good bit more of a complex system now than those early days...

Woody


----------



## warchickens (May 9, 2007)

ChrisPC said:


> I grew up in Mississippi, where D* was launched in 1994. I actually met the VERY FIRST subscriber, ever!
> 
> He got in line at 4AM, and by the time the store opened, he had 400-500 people behind him.


I guess that's better than waiting a week in line to see "Phantom Menace"


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

ChrisPC said:


> I grew up in Mississippi, where D* was launched in 1994. I actually met the VERY FIRST subscriber, ever!
> 
> He got in line at 4AM, and by the time the store opened, he had 400-500 people behind him.


I drove up to Miss in the summer of 1994. The Sears store there had 4 and the guy said they just got them in. I still have the "how to install" vcr tape.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I obtained my unit from a dealer in Missippi and put it up on Thanksgiving eve of '1994. When I called to have it turned on, the CSR said "I didn't think we were available in Georgia yet".
Rookie Mistake: put a steel pole in back of Townhouse I was in at the time and hand aimed dish until I got a good signal.... all was well until Spring, when the leaves returned to the trees!!:nono2: Learned my lesson. 6 digit account numer starting with 16!!


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

Remember USSB?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I have no idea how you guys remember when you got D*. I don't think I could get within 2 years. All I remember is that when I signed up the premium channels came to me via USSB. Does that help narrow it down? It feels like over 10 years ago, but who knows.....

EDIT: doo4usc, you beat me to USSB by a minute.

EDIT #2: Okay, I got Direcway after I had D*. Direcway was launched in '96, so I had D* prior to that. (Ditched Direcway long ago, however)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow I was late to the game. I didn't even consider it until they added locals back in, I want to say, 2002. I know a DBSTalk member who's had it since '96, I helped him set up his entertainment system, does that count?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Same here. I had USSB. I gotta find an old bill somewhere


----------



## garydean (Sep 1, 2004)

USSB and got networks through Primetime 24.


----------



## ex mailman (May 19, 2006)

I remember getting directv when it first came out. The dish cost $650.00 and cost $250.00 to get installed. The movie channels were with a company called USSB if I remember right. I remember is was a seperate bill from directv. Of course there were no local channels, but it was so much better then cable.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

ex mailman said:


> I remember getting directv when it first came out. The dish cost $650.00 and installement was $250.00. The movie channels were with a company called ubbm if I remember right. I remember is was a seperate bill from directv. Of course there were no local channels, but it was so much better then cable.


I think you're thinking of USSB.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

We became a D* customer after it absorbed Primestar. We were with Primestar beginning in 1996


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

I used to work for D* years ago as a CSR(job while in college) and I spoke to a customer with account number 76, don't remember when he started service though but lower the account number definitely older the account


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

BobbyK said:


> I drove up to Miss in the summer of 1994. The Sears store there had 4 and the guy said they just got them in. I still have the "how to install" vcr tape.


I still have that tape, it was a classic! Wasn't Dean Johnson from Hometime in it? I think they even installed an OTA in that too. I remember them saying something like, "if you can install a garage door opener then you can istall this dish."


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

The first time I posted on this forum is the date I joined in a thread about this exact same subject. Hence my screen name...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

lorick said:


> Who has been with DirecTV the longest? My subscription began on 09/09/1994. Can anyone here beat this?


You have me beat by a couple of weeks. I got married on 9/24/94 and left for a weeklong honeymoon. Our new house was on a new street that didn't have cable yet, so my dad had D* installed while we gone. So sometime during the last week of September or first couple of days of Oct. 1994.

Edit: I didn't have time earlier to finish. The summer of '94 when my wife was working on her MBA, she had to do a group marketing project. One of her group's member's had done some work for a satellite company named USSB. So they did their project on USSB and from the time I read about it, I was hooked. So that is how I knew about D* before almost anyone else around me had.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Aug. 1995

$800 for Sony Reciever.


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

College roommates and I got it for football 1994...had to be Aug or Sept. Can remember the single LNB Sony display in the Tallahassee Sears. We were amazed that Apt complex let us put it up. I wonder if it's still attached to that building.

Go Noles!


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Me was sept or oct 1999 i don't remember where we bought it from or paid for it but it was a single LNB with a RCA receiver i still had the receiver until the last time i moved which was march 06 i believe before I threw it away. I worked at a local company back in 94-95 i think that sold the primestar dishes as a telemarketer, and i always thought it was cool was the east and west feeds of disney and nickelodeon.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

I got mine about the same time as the OP -- early Fall 94. Have go back through our records to find out exactly. Had USSB, of course. A year later, I had to get another dish when my mother moved into her apartment -- we had used up the 2 LNV capacity.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

ralphfurley said:


> College roommates and I got it for football 1994...had to be Aug or Sept. Can remember the single LNB Sony display in the Tallahassee Sears. We were amazed that Apt complex let us put it up. I wonder if it's still attached to that building.
> 
> Go Noles!


I don't think Sony had receivers in Aug or Sept '94 did they. First receivers were all RCA.


----------



## jrr4 (Sep 29, 2006)

I go back to November 30, 1996. I paid $800 for my Sony dish and receiver, and installed it myself.

I had to call Directv to find this out (I was curious, and I had to distract myself from the HD watch....) The very perky nice phone person, when asked "We still looking at the 19th for new HD" replied yes, but added "We may see some on the 17th, so between the 17th and 19th"

I may have to skip church Sunday.

Jimmy


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

November 1st , 1997... Had the builder of our house install wiring and dish. Sat. was actually on before we moved into the house.


----------



## garydean (Sep 1, 2004)

CPanther95 said:


> I don't think Sony had receivers in Aug or Sept '94 did they. First receivers were all RCA.


I think RCA had an exclusive for either a particular number of units sold, or a specific amount of time (can't remember which). I remember when the Sony's came out, everybody *had* to have one because the UI was so much better.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

April of 1997. I had to cancel for awhile in September of 2000 when I got divorced and moved into an apartment but I re-sub'd after I had gotten settled into my house, about a year later. My account number now is 7 digits but I really don't think my first one was that long. I have no way to check of course.

Oh, and it was about $799 for a two receiver, dual-LNB (both getting signals from 101 of course). RCA boxes and even and RCA-branded dish, plus $50 for the self-install kit. Ah, good times, good times . . .


----------



## LarryW (May 29, 2007)

September, 1996, I got my dish and RCA receiver through a deal with AT&T and did a self install. Single LNB dish.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Sometime in 94. Remember going into Sears and ordering my first system. Total cost was some ungodly amount over a grand I think. I too remember USSB and the old Primestar 24 channels. Clearly remember getting the Erie CBS I think it was and some others. And back then remember MLB EI was MUCH better as it included every feed out there including locals.


----------



## lionsfan (Jan 19, 2007)

I still have my receipt from 09/1994 and it was installed in 10/1994 in Detroit. Had to keep cable as Directv could not give us TNT until Nov of 1994 due to contracts with cable co's and TNT had football back then.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

aug 98, gees I am not even close, I remember trying to figure out how I was mounting the dish in my apartment! The day I moved it was installed.


----------



## borghe (Oct 6, 2006)

IIRC (literally), I bought a 3rd gen RCA system in May 1997 for $300 with a $99 install kit and $99 instant credit.

Took me about 6 hours to install it. Of course I did it on a second story window sill and am a major acrophobic.

We had laser disc player by that point for a little over two years. I was blown away that we were getting a "cable" picture as good as laser discs.

other things I remember:

USSB - Felt just like the c-band days, paying multiple providers for your channels. 
Dolby Digital - receivers first started hitting end of '98. I got my first one Jan. '99.
Big 4 Local channels - lifeline cable before that. what a revelation to get them from DirecTV with no new hardware.
DirecTivo - January 2000. Second one was September 2000 for 1/4th the price ($100). lol.
Must carry locals - for us basically UPN and WB over directv. goodbye rabbit ears (and WGN )
HDNet and HBO-HD - wow. nuff said.
HD Tivo - wow pt.2. nuff said.
HD locals
100 HD channels


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

CPanther95 said:


> I don't think Sony had receivers in Aug or Sept '94 did they. First receivers were all RCA.


It could have been 1995...all this toupee glue warps my memory


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

CPanther95 said:


> I don't think Sony had receivers in Aug or Sept '94 did they. First receivers were all RCA.


Your right [RCA only], and you could not buy in Florida. Thats why I drove to Miss. I went to a Sears store and they told me that Miss. was the only place I could get one. I asked him where was the first Sears store I would come to, he looked it up and it was Gautier.


----------



## morphy (Jun 5, 2007)

I was a Directv customer in 1995, but unfortunately I moved around a lot and spent a couple of years atuo an apartment complex that did not allow it. So not continuously.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

And to all you pre-96'ers, do you remember the PQ back then before there were 50 shopping channels? It was stunning on my 35" Mits. And all my friends were amazed that I got like 5 HBO's for less than they paid for 1.


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I found a receipt for a mouse for my receiver Aug 4,1996, so I guess around July of 1996...I was the first on the block!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

garydean said:


> I think RCA had an exclusive for either a particular number of units sold, or a specific amount of time (can't remember which).


IIRC, it was 1 million subs.


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

June 1995 for me, my account number is 6 digits, starting with a 7.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Herdfan said:


> And to all you pre-96'ers, do you remember the PQ back then before there were 50 shopping channels? It was stunning on my 35" Mits. And all my friends were amazed that I got like 5 HBO's for less than they paid for 1.


+1 I remember that very well.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

From the onset in '94. Was Pegassus then.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

I do not remember the exact date I have a 6 digit account number starting 615. When I got mine I only had a choice of RCA single LNB. I bought it at Lowes in Virginia Beach. Self Installed I had the dish originally mounted on a pole that was two feet out of the ground and had it hid by lattice as I live in a HOA and they did not allow dishes back then.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

1997 for NFLST! Eleven seasons later and zero regrets. Not having locals for a period of time was a bummer but the east-west feeds were nice.

...the PQ in the late 90's and still in early 00's was astonishing. Lets hope D10 brings back the best PQ dbs should be known for.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

garydean said:


> I think RCA had an exclusive for either a particular number of units sold, or a specific amount of time (can't remember which). I remember when the Sony's came out, everybody *had* to have one because the UI was so much better.


I was extremely partial to RCA. I think the near orgasmic experience of firing up D* after years of the cableco telling me my problem with severe snowy picture was I had too many TVs and I'm at the end of the amplified line. They told me houses at the end of the line shouldn't hook up more than 1 or 2 TVs. 

So the sheer delight of programming coming from those two RCA boxes made them like my babies - and nothing could possibly be better.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

How much was NFLST back then?


----------



## blspear (Nov 14, 2006)

December 1995 for me. I remember installing the dish while there was snow on the roof.


----------



## borghe (Oct 6, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> How much was NFLST back then?


If I remember it right, I think I paid $160 in 1997 for it.


----------



## holtzd (Jul 30, 2007)

LarryW said:


> September, 1996, I got my dish and RCA receiver through a deal with AT&T and did a self install. Single LNB dish.


Got mine from AT&T around that same time as well. I think it was $600 with a $100 rebate. Had a heck of a time getting that rebate too. Called several times demanding they send me my 100 bucks. Ended up with 2 rebate checks. What a deal!:hurah:


----------



## lman12 (May 23, 2007)

March 1995 for me. I remember USSB and its primarily movie slate.

lman12


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

It was labor Day weekend of 96 for me I think I paid about 600.00 for everything back then what a dope if I had known about customer retention I would have called them LOL


----------



## lman12 (May 23, 2007)

March 1995 for me. I bought my system ($699.00 - single lnb) from the WIZ flagship store in New Jersey. I remember USSB and its primarily movie slate.

lman12


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> How much was NFLST back then?


In 1999, it was $149/year for the early bird, $169/year regular. I believe.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

borghe said:


> If I remember it right, I think I paid $160 in 1997 for it.


I thought it was $149 in '97 but I could be wrong. Maybe I got a deal as new subscriber?

Hey, how many digits are current new-sub accounts? Anyone know?


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

My parent's account is old as heck. If one can tell by acct# it is 6 digits, starts 259XXX We paid back then close to $1K for the system and I remember having to deal with USSB for the premium channels, if memory is right. Then there was the other side for the non-premium channels. What headaches when something went wrong with the receiver. I think we got it sometime in 1994 since it was before I graduated HS. I got my own account when I was in college at Miami in 99, then cancelled when I graduated & finally reactived back up last August when I got my condo.


----------



## eswalker (Mar 21, 2007)

garydean said:


> Not sure how long I've been with them, 14 years maybe? I have a 6 digit account number that starts with 11.


I have a 5 digit account number that starts with 8!


----------



## eswalker (Mar 21, 2007)

Dr_J said:


> In 1999, it was $149/year for the early bird, $169/year regular. I believe.


I paid $79 the first year it was available.


----------



## eswalker (Mar 21, 2007)

cforrest said:


> My parent's account is old as heck. If one can tell by acct# it is 6 digits, starts 259XXX We paid back then close to $1K for the system and I remember having to deal with USSB for the premium channels, if memory is right. Then there was the other side for the non-premium channels. What headaches when something went wrong with the receiver. I think we got it sometime in 1994 since it was before I graduated HS. I got my own account when I was in college at Miami in 99, then cancelled when I graduated & finally reactived back up last August when I got my condo.


I paid 1700 for two receivers.


----------



## bigref (Sep 11, 2007)

7 digit number that starts with 23. How can you tell the date you started?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have no idea what my account # is D* use to get pissed when I called in and didn't have it.


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

Mine is 5 digits, 39xxx, so I think that is pretty early. I paid $899 or some crazy amount for the RCA receiver and dish, and installed it myself. I of course bought the deluxe model so I could use the "data services" that was coming ha.

I would have done anything to get away from cable at the time, I returned a cable box a few months before, and they lost it and tried to bill me for it. Actually accused me of stealing it. I drove over to Mississippi from Louisiana to get it.


----------



## philslc (Dec 2, 2006)

lorick said:


> Who has been with DirecTV the longest? My subscription began on 09/09/1994. Can anyone here beat this?


Not me. Mine was May 95.


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

I started with the British division also run by Rupert. Back in 1988 called Sky


----------



## Trendy2 (Apr 16, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Hey, how many digits are current new-sub accounts? Anyone know?


Eight digits. New account started last weekend - mine starts with 750XXXXX


----------



## TogasPoon (May 23, 2007)

*8* digit account number starting with 74!

What do I win? :grin:

[Edit]Damn you Trendy2![/edit]


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Trendy2 said:


> Eight digits. New account started last weekend - mine starts with 750XXXXX


So far you are The WINNER!  :goodjob:

I'm pretty sure my first time through was only 6 digits, maybe starting with a 3 but it's just a very old memory at this point.


----------



## bjs188 (Jun 25, 2004)

eswalker said:


> I have a 5 digit account number that starts with 8!


I started in Sept. 1994 and my account number is also 5 digits starting with 80.

I have had D* the entire time but have also played with DISH, BEV and COX Cable.


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

I not sure I believe it was 1998 old RCA 18'' Dish.
Self installed on my Fire Escape Just switched it out this past July.

St $149.00 Still using this Box for Sunday ticket Games


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

There were 320000k subscribers in 1994.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

What is even more interesting to me is how much I have spent in some 144 odd months. Over $10,000.00 based on average, not counting the cost of the first tuner and the $50.00 ? self install kit w/video.


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

December 1995 for me. Self install.


----------



## dphil9833 (Jul 6, 2007)

April or May of 1998, self install, two GE (Thompson Electronics) boxes, $300 each, upgraded to an RCA box in late 1999 to get Dolby Digital surround sound. All three boxes still kickin as is the original dual LNB Phase I dish!!!


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

There's a few folks around in the same area as me, got the original RCA set in Indianapolis (work related trip) in mid-summer 1994, before national roll-out, >$850+tax, sub number in the 15xxx. 

Had C-Band since 1982 (5-meter Paraclipse, later an 8' C/Ku solid), had Echostar for a few years (never stopped DirecTV), still have the equipment but stopped subscribing in 2002 (my house looks like an NSA field station with all the dishes, antennas, and such).

Although I bought my current residence after retiring in 2002, cable hasn't touched it since several years before that, and never since. Only two homes in my cul-de-sac have cable, all have DirecTV and ONE C-Band holdout, but we are surrounded by 'planned' communities that ban all outdoor antennas. Which is why we all live here!


----------



## Tigerman73 (Dec 1, 2006)

Late July of 95.....6 digit account starting w/ 81XXXX. Got the system as a wedding gift, the old dish and LNB is still working, gave it to my parents after I upgraded to a 3 and now 5 LNB. The picture quality back then was absolutely pristine, no artifacts, just a perfectly clear digital picture.....the only downside was locals, the trade off for getting locals is the picture isn't as good any longer.


----------



## Truffles100 (Jan 26, 2007)

Man.. I thought I had a chance..

Mine started October 1997.. which was when it launched for California I believe..

I bought my receiver the day it was released for over $800.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

August 1994

5digit account starting with 35


Do I win?

Self install, RCA deluxe receiver $953 including tax.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Anyone remember the old interactive boxes?!! I think they were RCAs. Man I used to think those were so cool back then and now look and what we have today.....


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

I received my first USSB RX in the summer of 93. I have been with DirecTV since then and through all their changes. I also had one of the first 11' DirecTV dishes that I used for Latin AMerica. It was a beast but performed well in weather. But I don't know that being an industry insider that this info should count. But thought you might like to know.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

8/95


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Anyone remember the old interactive boxes?!! I think they were RCAs. Man I used to think those were so cool back then and now look and what we have today.....


RCA's weren't the only ones. I can't remember which but either Hughes brand or Sony brand had interactive as well. I missed pressing one simple button to check the weather (and if I recall correctly, it was pretty fast than what HR20's do).


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

lorick said:


> 5 digit account number here beginning with 61. At that time Minneapolis was one of the "beta" cities. The real kicker was at that time a single LNB dish and a receiver was about $750. And people bi$%^ about the price of the equipment now!!!


But there was no commitment then!!


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

Truffles100 said:


> Man.. I thought I had a chance..
> 
> Mine started October 1997.. which was when it launched for California I believe..
> 
> I bought my receiver the day it was released for over $800.


I got mine in 1996,from the Good Guys in Huntington Beach Ca,$800 and was a Sony..


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Does length really matter?


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

No...it is how you use it!


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

sometime 1n 1994
six nunbers starting with 38
RCA unit 800.00 from FEDCO'
Worked construction at Headquarters in El Segundo when new


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

I can't win the earliest subscriber as I was building home in summer of 1994, did activate in October 1994, had to go thru the pain and suffering of the Pegasucks debacle and was glad when D* bought them out. Paid and extra $90/year thru Pegasucks.

However, a friend was a manager at Thompson and we were watching D* at his home months before the release of the product to the public.


----------



## swans (Jan 23, 2007)

My account number is 5 digits and starts with a 3. The cable company is responsible for me signing up.

We moved out to what was the country back then and we were over 300 feet off the main road. The cable company wanted to charge me like a $1000 to run the cable to my house. Well the DBS service was just starting up and I got it for around $800.

Still the difference was phenominal. S-video, all digital, an on-line guide with real information on each channel. I was hooked. I couldn't stand to go to people's house with regular cable. I was lost. The rest is history.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine was earlier than I thought - I always say June, 1994 - but, running a check on my credit, I discovered I financed the original purchase in February, 1994. 90 days same as cash with Wells Fargo!

$900+ and Sunday Ticket was $99.


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

doo4usc said:


> Remember USSB?


Yep.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

wolfman730 said:


> Yep.


They were still in existence when I first sub'd in '97 so yep, me too.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

prospect60 said:


> August 1994
> 
> 5digit account starting with 35
> 
> ...


I'd have to look at the exact date... but I know I was there at start-up. My acct # started with 19...

I've always done my own installs. D** has never set foot on my property. Even did my own 5lnb dish last year in 15 minutes.


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 5 digit account, have had it since it first launched in Jax, FL  
My first system was the RCA DBS System; I remember paying 2 bills, one
to DTV and the other to USSB..

-Dan


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

<beats hairy chest, whilst emitting a Tarzan-like yodeling>
*Mine is bigger than yours !*
</beats hairy chest, whilst emitting a Tarzan-like yodeling>


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

My parents first got D* in February '96, and I had friends who got it in '94 and '95. We were maybe the fifth or six house in the city limits to get it. We got it because our cable company was taken over and ruined. Most people in town had cable, and rural areas had C-band or Primestar.

Primestar was HUGE in Mississippi due to the wait and cost of D*. Most people I knew had it instead of D*. It was a joke; they'd list as many channels as D*, but only had enough space to run some of them for 6 hours at a time!

All the MTV networks and movie channels were only on USSB, way up in the 900's. USSB also had an info channel on 999. TVLand and M2 (now MTV2) were free and commercial-free, so I watched them a lot.

We also had the PT24 distants, with Seattle, Nashville, FoxNet, and a couple others. Later on, they changed around and added Erie, PA, before being sued out of existence.


----------



## JJEZ96 (Apr 21, 2007)

I got USSB March 1996.

JJ


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

doo4usc said:


> Remember USSB?


I do


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Early 1994 for me. My account number is in the 100000 neighborhood, which I assume means that there were only about 100,000 people signed up before me.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

I've been a longtime subsriber and when the installer came out to install 2 Directivo's about 2 years back and he was replacing the old school long black(with all those holes on top that make it great for dust to collect on the motherboards of the receivers) RCA receivers we had he was shocked to see we had such old receivers!


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

June/July 1995
paid $899 for the dual output LNB dish and "internet" capable receiver...LOL
put it in myself with no compass, took forever to aim the dish that way.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I got my first one in sept. 95 It cost over $700.00 for it and the kit to put it up with, I had a rca receiver with a 16 bit processor, slow, I used it 3 months and sold it to my cousin for $300.00 and put it up for him, then got a sony receiver and sony dish, I still have the two sony dishes. I bought 7 sony receivers since then, then ever time they would come out with a new model I would get it, I still have the A65A sony just like new, now I've got a piece of s--t H20-100, what I think is directv told thomson consumer electronics they wanted a $15.00 receiver and thats what they got!!!!!


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

I can't recall when in '94 I got the system (RCA & $799 at a local electronics store), but Albuquerque was considered a test market. I still remember my 4 digit account # of 60xx.


----------



## d1n60 (Aug 28, 2007)

I just looked in my garage for my first dish (I kept it) and its made outta wood.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

No idea when I joined D*, but as a massive packrat, I still have my first reciever ratholed - a Toshiba TSR-101, complete with the DSS Access card, bought it when it hit the streets - think it was in 1998


----------



## sportshermit (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been a member since 1995. I had a local provider from a very rural Missouri town. I couldn't call Directv for programming so was very interesting. I've had USSB and Primestar both.

My dad joined soon after and paid 850 for multiple receivers and installation. Seems ridiculous now :lol:


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a 6 digit account number "111xxx". I have no good record, but it was sometime in 1994, the day it was available in Los Angeles.

Edit: Signed up September-October 1994. I took the yearly deal on USSB.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I got my first one in sept. 95 It cost over $700.00 for it and the kit to put it up with, I had a rca receiver with a 16 bit processor, slow, I used it 3 months and sold it to my cousin for $300.00 and put it up for him, then got a sony receiver and sony dish, I still have the two sony dishes. I bought 7 sony receivers since then, then ever time they would come out with a new model I would get it, I still have the A65A sony just like new, now I've got a piece of s--t H20-100, what I think is directv told thomson consumer electronics they wanted a $15.00 receiver and thats what they got!!!!!


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

lorick said:


> Who has been with DirecTV the longest? My subscription began on 09/09/1994. Can anyone here beat this?


I didnt get on boaRD till March of 95. what a ride so far.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't know the exact date. But I do it was a Sunday and pretty sure Dallas was playing in Atlanta. 1995


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

aguadulce said:


> I can't recall when in '94 I got the system (RCA & $799 at a local electronics store), but Albuquerque was considered a test market. I still remember my 4 digit account # of 60xx.


I think you may be leader in the clubhouse except for Zaius who I think should be dq'ed.

I would have probably had mine a month earlier but I held out to get the deluxe box which wasn't available for the first 6 weeks. I wasn't too far from Greensboro, NC which was one of the 2nd line test markets after the 1st line out of Jackson, Albuqueque, Shreveport, Little Rock, and Tulsa. I'm pretty certain I was one of the first deluxe boxes in this State.


----------



## 24Flames (Aug 24, 2007)

It was 12/95 according to my FABULOUS "A List" credit card I received a couple years ago from D*. I think I could now buy a nice 37"- 42" HDTV for what I spent back then on the dish and receiver. And you think installation is a problem now? Back then every time it snowed 1" (which thank goodness doesn't happen all that often in the Seattle area) I had to go out and clean off the dish, as the reception would go out. It's a good thing I didn't live in the Northeast or Midwest........


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

November 1995 here.


----------



## farmboy1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Nov 1994 six digit number with 29 as the first two
first setup was duel lnb two recivers for $1200.00


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

prospect60 said:


> I think you may be leader in the clubhouse except for Zaius who I think should be dq'ed.
> 
> I would have probably had mine a month earlier but I held out to get the deluxe box which wasn't available for the first 6 weeks. I wasn't too far from Greensboro, NC which was one of the 2nd line test markets after the 1st line out of Jackson, Albuqueque, Shreveport, Little Rock, and Tulsa. I'm pretty certain I was one of the first deluxe boxes in this State.


what what what! Hey man, I was a groundbreaker back then....I should at least get some cred.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm not even close. Started in 1998, had BUD before that to get NFLST before DIRECTV did, but don't even come close to the BUD owners of 1982. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

I could not even come close to remembering my card numbers though. How could anyone honestly do this. I mean I have been playing with all kinds of satellite stuff for almost 20years and I can't remember those kinds of details.


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

Account 350XXX I think 1995 sometime. I still have all the access cards thru today


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

lorick said:


> 5 digit account number here beginning with 61. At that time Minneapolis was one of the "beta" cities. The real kicker was at that time a single LNB dish and a receiver was about $750. And people bi$%^ about the price of the equipment now!!!


Did you buy it from Damark? I worked for them at the roll out of it. We were the only place selling it that I knew of. Got my first dish and receiver direct from rep. I started in Dec. 94 I believe.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Around 1992 I remember going to Sacramento at the Red Lion to see a demo for something called star something don't think is was Primestar. Was told to be an installer you need a $10,000.00 spectrum analyzer to point the dish.


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

or270 said:


> Around 1992 I remember going to Sacramento at the Red Lion to see a demo for something called star something don't think is was Primestar. Was told to be an installer you need a $10,000.00 spectrum analyzer to point the dish.


Thats funny....spec annies! I don't remember many that were that expensive back then. But it would not surprise me either.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, I went back through all the messages and such, and can't find anyone who's acct# is lower than mine; lots of folks in the latter part of 1994 are in the high 6 digits (50xxx) and by the end of that year are well over 100xxx.

Anyway, my number is 168xx, again, got the unit in Indianapolis way before 'national' roll out, shipped it back home to Dallas and had it set up and activated a couple weeks later, in the early summer of 1994.

Reading about the folks that drove from Florida up to Mississippi and such brings back memories; I had been in Arkansas a couple weeks before going up to Indiana to do some work (for Sprint North, amazing the things one remembers, now WHERE did I put those car keys 10 minutes ago!?!?!), where they were selling them as well. But they were out of stock. Two weeks later, bingo!

Remember there were only 16 transponders, half power, at the time, and when the other 16 came on line. And when the first 'bridged power' was launched, bringing the power up to 220W+, and the signal strength on those 8 transponders was hotter than.... and then when the spot beam locals started, watching those come up. Then all 32 Ku/dbs at high power. 

And watching the Spaceways Ka-band two years ago come on line. Now D10. 

This time next year, it will all have been filed into memory. And I STILL won't be able to remember where I put those car keys ten minutes ago!!!


----------



## jdeaton (Aug 19, 2006)

I picked up and installed my DirecTV system on 9-9-94, the first day it was available in Minnesota. Account #606XX. If I recall, some other markets were switched on earlier. I remember standing outside Audio King waiting for the store to open so I could grab my gear, run home and mount my dual LNB dish. I already had the RG6 run to the living room and the bedroom and couldn’t wait to get the dish bolted to the chimney. Everything went fine, my sight survey with a level, protractor, and 2 dollar compass turned out to be accurate enough and before noon, I was getting a 75 signal from the little B&W TV I had on the roof with me along with the deluxe DS2430RW DSS RCA receiver. 

I’m very sure about the above dates because I’m looking at my original Audio King receipts. Turns out on 7-21-1994 at 14:10 in the afternoon I pre ordered my DirecTV system and put down a $250 deposit. On 9-9-94 at 10:08 I paid the balance of $708.49 including tax for a total of $958.49 ($899.99 + $58.50 Tax) I also have receipts for the DirecTV self install kit, $69.99 and a chimney mount for only $24.95

Nearly 14 years later it kind of makes D* equipment and installation look like quite a bargain. Let’s see, now I have 2 HR20’s, 1 H20, 1 DTC 210, and 1 HR10-250 (no longer in service) not to mention a slim line dish all for just a fraction of what I paid for my original set up. Oh and by the way, I still have my original D* receiver, and it was still working when I took it out of service not more than a couple of years ago. 

Yep, I’m a D* fan boy, and I can’t wait to have all the glorious HD content. D* HD looks really good in my dedicated theater on my 10 foot diagonal front projection system.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

jdeaton said:


> I picked up and installed my DirecTV system on 9-9-94, the first day it was available in Minnesota. If I recall, some other markets were switched on earlier. I remember standing outside Audio King waiting for the store to open so I could grab my gear, run home and mount my dual LNB dish. I already had the RG6 run to the living room and the bedroom and couldn't wait to get the dish bolted to the chimney. Everything went fine, my sight survey with a level, protractor, and 2 dollar compass turned out to be accurate enough and before noon, I was getting a 75 signal from the little B&W TV I had on the roof with me along with the deluxe DS2430RW DSS receiver.
> 
> I'm very sure about the above dates because I'm looking at my original Audio King receipts. Turns out on 7-21-1994 at 14:10 in the afternoon I pre ordered my DirecTV system and put down a $250 deposit. On 9-9-94 at 10:08 I paid the balance of $708.49 including tax for a total of $958.49 ($899.99 + $58.50 Tax) I also have receipts for the DirecTV self install kit, $69.99 and a chimney mount for only $24.95
> 
> ...


I raise a beer for 'ya.


----------



## lorick (Nov 16, 2005)

Same city and date only I was standing outside a Circuit City Store:lol: :lol:



jdeaton said:


> I picked up and installed my DirecTV system on 9-9-94, the first day it was available in Minnesota. Account #606XX. If I recall, some other markets were switched on earlier. I remember standing outside Audio King waiting for the store to open so I could grab my gear, run home and mount my dual LNB dish. I already had the RG6 run to the living room and the bedroom and couldn't wait to get the dish bolted to the chimney. Everything went fine, my sight survey with a level, protractor, and 2 dollar compass turned out to be accurate enough and before noon, I was getting a 75 signal from the little B&W TV I had on the roof with me along with the deluxe DS2430RW DSS RCA receiver.
> 
> I'm very sure about the above dates because I'm looking at my original Audio King receipts. Turns out on 7-21-1994 at 14:10 in the afternoon I pre ordered my DirecTV system and put down a $250 deposit. On 9-9-94 at 10:08 I paid the balance of $708.49 including tax for a total of $958.49 ($899.99 + $58.50 Tax) I also have receipts for the DirecTV self install kit, $69.99 and a chimney mount for only $24.95
> 
> ...


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't remember the date, but I signed up as a reseller for DirecTV from the start. I know I had the first showroom account in my state.

The RCA single LNB package sold for $699. 

The RCA dual LNB package sold for $899.

Standard installation was $199. 

The Total Choice package was $29.99 per month. You got a free month of all USSB had to offer with every install. 

I was at the ceremony where they turned on the first consumer account. Wish I could remember the date. At the ceremony the media was everywhere... I was behind the stage watching them try and get the dish aimed. There was only one channel on the system that day and when they unveiled it the channel went to tone and bars then blank. It was rather funny.

The service was rolled out several states at a time. It was not national for at least six months after the launch.

Pixelizaton was a standard feature in those early days. 

When DirecTV was courting dealers I went to a meeting with about 200 other potential dealers. I remember the guy standing there telling us about the future of the product. He slammed his fist on the podium and said, "you will never see this product in a big box store". 

-Joe


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

My SAT-A1 or SAT-AD1 was 899 and the B1 was like 599. everything after was upgrades. 
Later upgraded to the sat-A2 (was thought to get 5.1DD)TO THE sat-A50(Now I really got 5.1DD to Dishplayer 500(first to offer bitstream dvr) , TO THE t60X2(5.1 and sony dvr w/ tivo)(simply heaven), hdvr2X6, hR10-250X2---->h20x1-....hr20X3

i had a very old account number early on. then cancelled for a while. . Tried dish and dishplayer ( loved it). What I remember..... the ppv consumed me. bills got out of hand. I loved the coupons for ppv? where are those these days. 

I got all the deals working at circuit city on Open box receivers. 
I traded an adcom GFA-550 amp that ran my vegas in the party daze in on the first ad1 it think. I didnt have 899.00 back in the day to fathom purchase like that. 

Good times - and more to come with directv and HD. 

I have been with direct probally since 96-97-1998 1 year hiatus on dish then back to dave. 99-2007 ( someone up there loves me)
I remember ussb, the led on the lnb to help point the sony dishes, ppv coupons (outta control), direcPC, had two sat cards. Kept burning up...got muchos hot in the PC)

when i sold them at sears in 94-96 i think, (went to circuit in 96-2000) the rca dual was like 799-899 and the addon was 499-599 depending on sales. sold like hotcakes and over 130-140 per activation if you signed em up for directv and ussb and pro install 199.99 . I think 249 for dual system.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

i waited until Sony offered their box, supposedly it was after RCA had sold 1 million boxes. I was an uplink operator at USSB until we were sold to D* in '99.

ej


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Personally, I haven't been with DirecTV that long. But my parents got DirecTV shortly after it became available in Louisiana in 1994. I helped them install it.

Now that I think about it, I had my 1st DirecTV account sometime in mid-1995. I cancelled in April of 2001 when the apartment complex gave me some grief, but I was in the process of moving anyway. For whatever reason, I decided to give Cox Cable a shot for 2yrs before returning to DirecTV.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I thought I was an old timer until I read some of these posts. Signed up in Jan. 97 using a Hitachi HDS100R receiver. What made me switch was the launch of Speedvision which the local cable was not going to carry. While I upgraded the receiver a few times I never swapped out the old round dish until I moved 4 years ago.


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Ordered mine from Sears in Shreveport, LA on 7/19/1994 for $899.00 for the "Deluxe" system. Installed on 7/21/1994 with account #148XX

Installed in time for the Woodstock PPV on 8/13-14/1994 which cost $49.95


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

6-96 here.. 
USSB and primestar 24, back when you could just tell them - I cant get locals


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

1948GG said:


> Well, I went back through all the messages and such, and can't find anyone who's acct# is lower than mine; lots of folks in the latter part of 1994 are in the high 6 digits (50xxx) and by the end of that year are well over 100xxx.


I don't know - don't think I can find - my original account number because I was one of those rural customers sold to Pegasux. And, then, was transferred back.

But, as I noted, my credit report from Feb. 1994 shows the $900+ [$899 + tax, they threw in the install] I financed via Well Fargo for the purchase, 90 days same-as-cash.

The dude also let me get away with $99 for ST even though that promo was supposed to be over - and that was divided up over the first 2-3 billings from D*.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

CPanther95 said:


> I don't think Sony had receivers in Aug or Sept '94 did they. First receivers were all RCA.


Yup. Sony could not ship recievers until RCA shipped it's 1 millonth unit.

That is why I waited till Aug 1995 because the RCA units were SOOOO bad and sloooooow.


----------



## alant40 (Oct 8, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> Aug. 1995
> 
> $800 for Sony Reciever.


Had to call customer service to find out my start date. 8/28/95 was mine. I remember getting it specifically for the NFL games. Paid 799.00 for RCA receiver and dish, and 299.00 for a 5 year warranty. Installed dish myself, took me 3 days to find the damn satellite; beep on receiver sat signal screen. It made my projection screen tv image, which was 5 years old, look unreal, compared to cable. Those were the days ......


----------



## RichardS (Jan 2, 2007)

lorick said:


> Who has been with DirecTV the longest? My subscription began on 09/09/1994. Can anyone here beat this?


Can't top your subscription. February 1995 for me. Bought RCA receiver and dish via mail order from sat dealer in Arizona for 600.00. He had web page on Internet.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> I don't know - don't think I can find - my original account number because I was one of those rural customers sold to Pegasux. And, then, was transferred back.
> 
> But, as I noted, my credit report from Feb. 1994 shows the $900+ [$899 + tax, they threw in the install] I financed via Well Fargo for the purchase, 90 days same-as-cash.
> 
> The dude also let me get away with $99 for ST even though that promo was supposed to be over - and that was divided up over the first 2-3 billings from D*.


A couple of posts above, NCMAT has a number a couple thousand below mine (in the 148xx range vrs my 168xx); I didn't get Sunday Ticket the first couple of years since I had C-Band (and it was about half the cost) until they had to start 'splitting' the games between two sats, and it made it a bit of a pain to watch vrs. the dbs.

But the size and portability was great for those jobs where I spent a couple months or more somewhere, always managed to find a 'corporate' apartment with a southern deck view to plop the 18" dish (still have of course) on, all over the country.

Actually, the unit even with dish was about the smallest piece of equipment I traveled with; someone else here happened to mention the early 90's spectrum analyzers costing $20K, I hauled major test equipment in the $500k range around the country all through the 80's and 90's, both microwave and optical; it's all gotten cheaper and smaller and lighter over the years.

The original RCA receiver bit the dust in 2002, a year or so after the first HD RCA DCT100 (it still works); have both an H20 (bought when it first came out in early 2006), and an HR20 (again, bought when it first came out). Have $3k set aside for a eSATA disc array, waiting for something in the 4TB+ range.

Gonna need it with all this new HD coming! Come on, vendors!


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I got mine in sept. 95, I remember the receiver was a rca 16 bit processor and it was slow, I payed over $700.00 dollors for it and the package to put it up, I kept it 3 months and sold it to my cousin for $300.00 and put it up for him, then I got a 32 bit sony for six hundred and some dollars, since then I have had 7 sonys. there wasn't anything wrong with them, ever time they got a new model I would buy it and sell the old one for almost nothing, I still have 3. I have the last one they put out, the A65A, just like new, and now I have this piece of S---T H20-100, but maybe they will get the bugs out of it one of these days:


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

I set up my DSS system pretty early (don't remember the exact date), but was late to the "Directv" game, as I did a combination of cable and USSB since Directv didn't have locals.

Remember how annoying it was trying to get though to Directv when they were working through the USSB merger?


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

ebockelman said:


> I set up my DSS system pretty early (don't remember the exact date), but was late to the "Directv" game, as I did a combination of cable and USSB since Directv didn't have locals.
> 
> Remember how annoying it was trying to get though to Directv when they were working through the USSB merger?


December 1993 for me......Installed myself to save a few bucks cause I had already spent way to much in buying the dish and reciever. I didn't want to pony up another $300 for installation.

You know how it is for us guys. We think we know everything and can get a simple dish set up. Ugh 10 hours later I was ready to use the dish as a frisbee.

What a pain in the arse!


----------



## elric (Jul 4, 2007)

bfncbs1 said:


> December 1993 for me


Are you sure about that? I am pretty sure they did not start taking customers until 1994.


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

bfncbs1 said:


> December 1993 for me......Installed myself to save a few bucks cause I had already spent way to much in buying the dish and reciever. I didn't want to pony up another $300 for installation.
> 
> You know how it is for us guys. We think we know everything and can get a simple dish set up. Ugh 10 hours later I was ready to use the dish as a frisbee.
> 
> What a pain in the arse!


whats the account # start with?


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

bfncbs1 said:


> December 1993 for me......Installed myself to save a few bucks cause I had already spent way to much in buying the dish and reciever. I didn't want to pony up another $300 for installation.
> 
> You know how it is for us guys. We think we know everything and can get a simple dish set up. Ugh 10 hours later I was ready to use the dish as a frisbee.
> 
> What a pain in the arse!


You must be off on that date. DirecTV didn't even launch their first satellite until December of 1993 and it wasn't activated until about May of 1994. The second satellite went up in August, 1994 and went active a few months later.

A DirecTV dish in 1993 would have been pointing to an empty hole in space.

I'm not sure what ever happened to the DTV-1 satellite, but DTV-2 is in a graveyard orbit and dark.

-Joe


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I started in June or July 1994, I think. I know it was around my birthday. I had the RCA box at first I think, but then moved to the sony's. I still have the original sony dish with the flashing red light singal seeker. My folks still use that as a secondary dish, good rock solid LNB. I've still got all the sony units and the original cards, should have unloaded them a few years ago! 

I did leave the country for a few years, so I cannot say I have had continuous service since them. My folks have though, cable didn't arrive to their area till three years ago.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

First Directv box was sold in Jackson Mississippi on June 16, 1994 and there is some confusion whether the service started that day or on 6/17/94 at least for the first consumer account.


OK, DRZaius I see you point and personally nominate you for a Founders Special Recognition Award, but insiders aren't eligible for the Grand Prize otherwise it might look rigged.


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

csgo said:


> You must be off on that date. DirecTV didn't even launch their first satellite until December of 1993 and it wasn't activated until about May of 1994. The second satellite went up in August, 1994 and went active a few months later.
> 
> A DirecTV dish in 1993 would have been pointing to an empty hole in space.
> 
> ...


Your right it was 1994...back in the USSSB era


----------



## homerdodge (Sep 9, 2007)

csgo said:


> You must be off on that date. DirecTV didn't even launch their first satellite until December of 1993 and it wasn't activated until about May of 1994. The second satellite went up in August, 1994 and went active a few months later.
> 
> A DirecTV dish in 1993 would have been pointing to an empty hole in space.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess that explains why he wasn't having much luck getting a signal after 10 hours of trying.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

For you oldtimers (joining before Hubbard sold USSB to Hughes, say):

We all bought our own equipment and paid for our own install. When did you first get something "free" from D*, what was it, and why was it free?

For me it was an HR10-250 rebate + several service discounts, amounting to maybe $500 all told. That would have been, what, 2004? Ten years on? (I did my own installs on two moves).


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

homerdodge said:


> Well, I guess that explains why he wasn't having much luck getting a signal after 10 hours of trying.


No it was more about me being stubborn and not asking for help.

Compass would of been nice also


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

kcmurphy88 said:


> For you oldtimers (joining before Hubbard sold USSB to Hughes, say):
> 
> We all bought our own equipment and paid for our own install. When did you first get something "free" from D*, what was it, and why was it free?
> 
> For me it was an HR10-250 rebate + several service discounts, amounting to maybe $500 all told. That would have been, what, 2004? Ten years on? (I did my own installs on two moves).


The first thing I got "free" was my install at my current house with two basic 1 tuner SD receivers and dual-LNB dish in September or October of 2001 or so. It took me all of about 3 weeks to jump all over those $100 DirecTV Series 1 Tivos (Phillips DSR6000). I ordered a 4x4 switch off ebay and ran the extra coax myself. We loved it so much that in December of that year we picked up a second one from American Satellite (still in service, with an upgraded 80 gig drive after the first drive failed a month out of warranty!) and ran the second line to the master bedroom off that switch.

Fast-forward to January 2006 or so and I paid $49 each for two additional SD receivers in order to get the free additional lines run to the kids' rooms and a 6x8 switch installed to replace the old 4x4. Then last October I called to upgrade to HD and finally got something really worthwhile - a completely free HR20, AT-9 dish, and free installation, plus a free second line run to my oldest daughter's room to move that old Tivo there. And "free" as is, F-R-E-E-. No shipping charges, no charges on my credit card to be paid back with monthly credits on premium packages I didn't want, nada. Free HD for four months and free ST Superfan. So the net cost was negative-$140. I was pretty happy.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

kcmurphy88 said:


> For you oldtimers (joining before Hubbard sold USSB to Hughes, say):
> 
> We all bought our own equipment and paid for our own install. When did you first get something "free" from D*, what was it, and why was it free?
> 
> For me it was an HR10-250 rebate + several service discounts, amounting to maybe $500 all told. That would have been, what, 2004? Ten years on? (I did my own installs on two moves).


Actually all my installs were free back to 97. (OK, I admit I did them all myself  ) Seriously the first true free I got was a H20 in '06 but I did get $200 service credit after buying a LSS3200 for around $600 in '04


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lorick said:


> Who has been with DirecTV the longest? My subscription began on 09/09/1994. Can anyone here beat this?


Mine began 11/4/1994, but their records indicate 9/2006 because I had a 60 day break with no service after a move back then...


----------



## tiggerbo (Jun 29, 2006)

*i Have A 5 Digit Account Number.*


----------



## Longstreet (May 26, 2007)

July 24, 1994 for me and TW cable just came by in the spring of '06.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

lorick said:


> Who has been with DirecTV the longest? My subscription began on 09/09/1994. Can anyone here beat this?


August 1, 1994

At the time I was living in Southern California and ordered mine from a Radio Shack Store in Rochester, NY. and had it shipped it in by UPS 2-day.

For the record, I have a 3 digit account number


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> For the record, I have a 3 digit account number


I bow down before you and offer up a toast . . . :goodjob:


----------



## cohbraz (Nov 19, 2006)

I started in 1994. I my account is 50###.

What was that initial package, 35 or 40 channels total?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> I bow down before you and offer up a toast . . . :goodjob:


I have to correct myself here.

Mine is 6 digits as well but the first 3 are all 000


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

tiggerbo said:


> *i Have A 5 Digit Account Number.*




Same with me.
My Historyual LNB dish System 11/94 1(RCA) receiver bought extra receiver that same day.
Install 11/27/94
3rd RCA Box and multi switch 12/96

2/13/07 HD Ugrade 2 h20-100 boxes& slimline dish installed.2 RCA BOXES & Dual Lnb dish Retired,(In Basement) see signature

8/14/07 Original remote from Generation 1 box dies 
8/14/07 spend 2 hours finding other remote:hurah:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

bfncbs1 said:


> Your right it was 1994...back in the USSSB era


That's about the time we came on board. It was 1995 for us and we still have the USSB flyer that welcomed us to "the future of television"  And we still have our old RCA receiver :lol:


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> August 1, 1994
> 
> At the time I was living in Southern California and ordered mine from a Radio Shack Store in Rochester, NY. and had it shipped it in by UPS 2-day.
> 
> For the record, I have a 3 digit account number


According to this TiVo Community thread on DirecTV history, D* went national early September 1994 (Labor Day). So you had to import it to have that date.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

(teaser from pay-archive site)

From: Multichannel News 
Date: September 19, 1994 


> DirecTv and PrimeStar Partners L.P. have begun pouring millions into marketing plans promoting themselves as masters of the age of direct-broadcast satellite cable television.
> 
> One week after launching its DBS service in Denver, Minneapolis, Philadelphia and Columbus, Ohio., DirecTv, along with programming-partner United States Satellite Broadcasting Inc. and hardware manufacturer Thomson Consumer Electronics Inc., was spending freely on local television and print advertising
> 
> Cable MSO-owned PrimeStar, which staged a preemptive national advertising strike prior to DirectTv's ...


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

I came on board late November 1994 after buying the system dish and receiver to be a family present. I remember putting a post next to the fence in the yard and putting the dish on that because at the time, the law restricting HOAs from banning dishes hadn't been passed yet. And so the dish has been there ever since until I took it out of service 1 month ago to upgrade to HD and the new dish need to be put in a new location because it wouldn't fit where the old one is now. I have a low six-digit account number that starts with 2.

I got the service because the cable TV out here was simply atrocious. And customer service was no better. DirecTV was such an improvement that it was worth the cost of setting up the system.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

kcmurphy88 said:


> According to this TiVo Community thread on DirecTV history, D* went national early September 1994 (Labor Day). So you had to import it to have that date.


You are correct, It went NATIONAL on Labor day. However, the receivers were available in limited TEST markets including Rochester, NY & Albuquerque, NM (to name just a few) earlier and this is why I had to have it shipped in.

edit: It is not uncommon for new products and services to be rolled out in limited test markets weeks or even months before they go national. Just look at AT-9 5-LNB Dish which was only available in Detroit for several weeks before it went national. I know that I am one of many who ordered their dish from retailers in the Detroit area long before the AT9 went national.


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

lorick said:


> Who has been with DirecTV the longest? My subscription began on 09/09/1994. Can anyone here beat this?


I beat you by a couple of months - 7/14/94


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

4/96 here. $800.00 for 2lnb dish and 2 RCA receivers.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

prospect60 said:


> First Directv box was sold in Jackson Mississippi on June 16, 1994 and there is some confusion whether the service started that day or on 6/17/94 at least for the first consumer account.


The man I talked to said he was first in line that day, and got it working that afternoon. He said the CSRs told him he was the first activation ever. The local newspaper even interviewed him.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

csgo said:


> I'm not sure what ever happened to the DTV-1 satellite, but DTV-2 is in a graveyard orbit and dark.
> 
> -Joe


I know it was at 110 for a while, and I think it ended up at 72.5.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

lorick said:


> Who has been with DirecTV the longest? My subscription began on 09/09/1994. Can anyone here beat this?


Nov 1994 for me!


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

lorick said:


> Who has been with DirecTV the longest? My subscription began on 09/09/1994. Can anyone here beat this?


I know I have been with them since 1994 I'm not sure what month but I'm going to call and see if it s on file. will I win something (just kidding


----------



## mldmat (Apr 9, 2007)

Late 1994... We moved into a new house and when I called the cable company to start service, the operator laughed and said "there aren't enough potential subscribers in your area, you better get a sattelite dish" So I did and enjoyed tellng them to stick it when they eventually ran lines to the area and every time they call to try and get me to suscribe since.


----------



## RadioCityMike (Apr 24, 2007)

My account number is 4 digits and starts with 56**. I believe the date was June28, 1994. It looks like some of the test cities started June 16th. Tulsa was not until July 1. A rogue dealer sold me mine three days early. The customer service person told me that I was the first in Oklahoma. The cost was about $700 as I recall.


----------



## esayre (Aug 26, 2006)

March of 1995. I had it installed in time to watch the 12 hours of Sebring. I paid $999 for one reciever and a single LNB dish.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I got my first dish some time in 1995, I remember it had a rca receiver with a 16 bit processor, about like watching grass grow. I got a compass with it and back then it was a $200.00 fee for install, I put it up my self. I paid a little over $700.00 dollars for it and the kit to put it up with, kept it 3 months and sold it for $300.00 and bought a 32 bit sony, I think that was the end of the 16 bits. since then I bought 7 difference sonys, I thought I had to have ever new model they come out with untill I found out I couldn't keep up with them Ha! I wish they would let these other companys still make the receivers, we may have one that would word.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

4 digit account number in the 5000's here. They rolled out service to selected test states first, and ours was one of them.


----------



## RadioCityMike (Apr 24, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> 4 digit account number in the 5000's here. They rolled out service to selected test states first, and ours was one of them.


I think you have me beat. I am 56**. You?


----------



## Satsince1978 (Jun 28, 2007)

Got my first sat system in June of 1978. (Satsince1978) All signals in the open then and no monthly payment! It was a jumble of brands and worked pretty good! Big 12 foot dish. Got my DirecTV in 1994 and gave the old system away! I miss some of the old system feeds that you will never see on Directv today!


----------



## RadioCityMike (Apr 24, 2007)

When the cable guy came out to disconnect my cable, he asked my wife what we thought about our satellite service. After telling him how much we liked it, he was a little upset. It seems his boss had promised him that DBS/USSB mini-dish system was impossible and would be an instant failure.


----------



## jbuch (Jun 22, 2004)

August of 1995. I remember I paid $900 for the Deluxe system that had Dual LNB's so I could hook up 2 receivers. What prompted me to do it was that our local cable system didn't have ESPN2 at the time and I was a big Red Wings fan. There was a playoff game on the Spring of 1995 against the Chicago Blackhawks and I had to go to a restaurant in order to watch it. The game went into double overtime. It seemed like I was there forever. I said "This will never happen again!" The next fall I had DirecTV.


----------

